# مصر أم الدنيا: تاريخ مجيد وواقع مأزوم .



## kalimooo (6 يناير 2011)

مصر أم الدنيا: تاريخ مجيد وواقع مأزوم​ 
كانت جيدة، بل ممتازة، حركة المجتمع المصري، بأقباطه أولاً، وبمسلميه ثانياً. فالأقباط يعانون الأمريّن منذ زمن بعيد، وليس من رادع لاضطهادهم سوى ما يتردد في الخطب الاعلامية عن وحدة الشعب المصري، فيما تحكم حياتهم، وأحوالهم الشخصية، أنظمة دكتاتورية تعود الى عصور الجهل، وقد سجن بطريركهم البابا شنودة، رغم مواقفه المتقدمة في كل شأن دنيوي ووطني وعربي.
تحرك الأقباط، وان عنفاً في الشارع، ساهم الى حد بعيد في تسليط الضوء على واقعهم، بدل رفض كل بيان يتعلق بحالهم يصدر في الخارج، والقول انه تدخل في شؤون مصر الداخلية. لأن عدم تحرّكهم كما فعلوا كان سيحوّلهم جبناء، ضعفاء، يرضخون لأنواع القتل، والتشريد، أو يختارون الرحيل كما يحصل في العراق حالياً. أما مقاومتهم، (لأن رفض الظلم والذل مقاومة أيضاً) فهي مشروعة، وتفسح في المجال للنظر في أوضاعهم.
 والى ذلك، فإن ايجابيتها الكبرى تكمن في تحريكها قطاعاً واسعاً من مسلمي مصر الذين تداعوا الى حماية الكنائس، والأهم مشاركة الأقباط عيدهم، بل كل أعيادهم، وأيضاً أحزانهم، كواجب انساني، ووطني، لا علاقة له بالمذهب والطائفة.
لكن هذه التحركات والمواقف تحتاج الى خطوات عملية لتحصينها وتحويلها واقعاً ملموساً ودائماً، لا يقتصر على أسابيع أو أيام من التعاطف والشفقة. والمسؤولية على عاتق الدولة والمؤسسة الدينية الإسلامية معاً.
فثمة أمور خطيرة تجري في مصر، وقد قرأت بعضاً منها في كتاب للدكتور رفعت سعيد بعنوان "الإرهاب، اسلام أم تأسلم" (صادر عن دار سينا للنشر في القاهرة العام 1995)، وسأكتفي بنقل مقاطع منه تشير بوضوح الى ما عينت به من "أمور خطيرة"، والى جانب من تاريخ مصر المضيء، لعل وعسى ان يعيد التاريخ المجيد نفسه:
 
* تصدر دار نشر سعودية اسمها "دار العاصمة" كتاباً عنوانه "الولاء والبراء في الاسلام" وهي تطبعه وترسله بالبريد مجاناً الى آلاف من المصريين. والكتاب حملة بذيئة على الأخوة المسيحيين، وانكار فج لدينهم، وتحريض شائك وشائن ضدهم وضد التعامل معهم، وضد مجرد القاء التحية عليهم.
وتستورد دور نشر مريبة كتباً أيضاً، للمدعو أحمد ديدات (وبالمناسبة قبض على هذا الديدات في جنوب افريقيا بتهمة سرقة أموال المركز الإسلامي هناك) وتطبع هذه الكتب بوفرة مريبة ثم تباع بأسعار رخيصة (بأقل من سعر التكلفة) ما يثير الهواجس حول الدوافع... أما الكتب فكلها هجوم على الديانة المسيحية وعلى المسيح.
توزع في مصر بكثرة مريبة وتنشر بإلحاح ظاهري فتاوى مشينة عن معاملات المسلم مع المسيحيين. وفي واحدة من هذه الفتوى "يظل المسلم في هذه المعاملة (مع المسيحيين) يشعر بأنه الأعلى، ولا يأتي على باله ان هؤلاء القوم من الكفار هم ممن يستحقون التقدير والاحترام... وكذلك هم ليسوا محل القدوة والاعتزاز، بل هم كالأنعام، بل هم أضل منها، مهما عملوا من الأعمال الدنيوية الناجحة".
وهكذا، وبتعمد يثير الدهشة، تجري محاولات التفريق ما بين المصري المسلم والمصري المسيحي، تجري فكراً في بادئ الأمر، ثم تجري بالرشاش بعد ذلك، وبذلك تتأكد المقولة التي تمسّكنا بها ولم نزل، وهي ان الإرهاب يبدأ فكراً.
ونحن يا أيها المصريون في زمن رديء يفرز مجلة حكومية (تنفق الدولة عليها مما ندفعه نحن ضرائب) اسمها "عقيدتي" وهي نموذج للمرض النفسي الذي يصيب بعضهم بحالة فصام.
* المشكلة الحقيقية ان هناك تمييزاً ما بين الأفراد، وان هذا التمييز يبدأ - رسمياً - من السلطة، وأنا لا أناقش في هذا السياق نسبة الوزراء، لأنه بالإمكان ألا يكون هناك وزير واحد مسيحي من دون ان يشعر أحد بالتمييز، وأذكر انه عندما شكل سعد زغلول باشا وزارته الأولى وضع فيها وزيرين قبطيين، فقال له الملك فؤاد: "هناك خطأ في الحساب فوزارتك فيها عشرة وزراء، من ضمنهم اثنان أقباط، مع ان نسبة العدد في مصر تفرض ان يكون هناك تسعة مسلمين وواحد قبطي فقط"، فأجابه سعد زغلول: "الأقباط شركاء في هذا الوطن ورصاص الإنكليز ضد الثورة لم يكن يميز ما بين المسلم والقبطي، وبما ان الذين حكمت عليهم سلطات الاحتلال بالاعدام كانوا ستة ضمنهم أربعة من الأقباط، اذن فسلطات الإحتلال لم تراعِ النسبة، ولهذا لم نراعها في تشكيل الوزارة، وقد تأتي مرة أشكل فيها وزارة بلا قبطي واحد".
أما الآن فالتمييز ينبع من التركيبة المتكاملة للمجتمع، التمييز موجود في برامج التعليم التي تضع التلميذ القبطي في موقع المذلة ازاء زميله المسلم.
والتمييز موجود في الوظائف، اذ ان كثيراً منها محرم على الأقباط. وقد طلعت علينا الدكتورة نعمات أحمد فؤاد لتثير قضية خطيرة حين قالت ان رئيس الجمهورية بحكم الدستور مسلم، والقياس واضح، فيجب ان يكون كل من يمثل رئيس الجمهورية مسلماً.
* في هذا السياق كثيراً ما تثار مسألة حقوق الأقباط في بناء كنائس فكيف تحدد عناصر هذه المسألة؟
- هناك تفرقة في مسألة بناء دور العبادة في مصر، حيث يستطيع كل انسان ان يبني مسجداً في كل مكان، حتى في وسط ميدان التحرير من دون ان يعترضه أحد.
أما بالنسبة الى الأقباط فتحكم هذا الأمر مسألة غريبة جداً وهي ما يسمى "الخط الهمايوني"، وهو القانون الوحيد المتبقي من العصر العثماني.
والخط الهمايوني كان - أصلاً - خط اصلاح، يستهدف تحسين أحوال الرعايا غير المسلمين في الإمبراطورية العثمانية، ولكن تطبيقه أصبح يمثل كارثة بالنسبة للأقباط.
وقد استدرج الأقباط الإدارة المصرية الى ان توقّع القيادة السياسية على مرسوم جمهوري يسمح لهم بإصلاح دورة مياه في كنيسة، ونشروا هذا المرسوم أخيراً فأثار سخرية العالم، اذ لم يكن معروفاً حتى لدى كثيرين ان القانون يجعل مثل هذا الأمر منوطاً برئيس الجمهورية، ولست أدري لماذا لا تعطي هذه السلطة لرؤساء المدن، ولماذا لا يطلق للأقباط حق بناء دور عبادتهم؟
تنفرد مصر بوضع غريب سببه هذا الخط الهمايوني، فإصلاح الكنائس وترميمها يكونان بقرار جمهوري، وبناء كنائس جديدة لا يكون الا بقرار جمهوري.
* هل يذكر المصريون، أم يحتاجون منا ان نذكرهم بأنه كان للأقباط رواق في الأزهر الشريف يتلقون فيه العلوم المنطقية والشرعية، وان ممن تعلموا في الأزهر "أولاد العسال" وهم من كبار مثقفي الأقباط ولهم مؤلفات بالغة الأهمية... وحتى زمن قريب كان متاحاً للأقباط ان يدرسوا في الأزهر الشريف، فميخائيل عبد السيد صاحب صحيفة "الوطن" درس في الأزهر ثم انتقل منه الى مدرسة دار العلوم عندما أنشئت.

واذ نعود الى كتابات الجبرتي، مؤرخ مصر الأشهر، نجده يتحدث عن كبار رجال الدولة من أقباط حديثاً لايفرق بينهم وبين زملائهم من المسلمين... فالمعلم ابرهيم الجوهري "كان رجلاً عظيماً في خلقه وعمله، سخياً كريماً الى أبعد الحدود، وقوراً في دعة، متواضعاً في رفق ولين، ولما مات حزن عليه ابرهيم بك حزناً شديداً، وخرج ليشهد جنازته أثناء مرورها بقصر العيني".
وفي عصر محمد علي قام المعلم غالي بمهمة مسح عموم أراضي مصر... واليه يعود فضل قيام النظام الإداري الذي بدأه محمد علي". وعندما عيّنه الباشا رئيساً للمباشرين نزلت طبلخانة الباشا الى بيته واستمرت تضرب النوبة التركية ثلاثة أيام...وأقبل عليه الأعيان من المسلمين والنصارى للسلام عليه والتهنئة له".
وفي عهد اسماعيل، وعندما شكل أول مجلس للنواب العام 1879، تقررت ضرورة انتخاب عضو مسيحي عن كل مديرية، ولم يعد الدين شرطاً للتعيين في القضاء.
ولقد ظلت مصر دوماً قادرة على التوحد في مواجهة الأعداء الخارجين، فعندما أتى الصليبيون لغزو المنطقة، وقف الأقباط ضدهم، الى الحد الذي دفع الصليبيين الى اصدار قانون يحرّم أقباط مصر من زيارة القدس بدعوى انهم "ملحدون".
* في داخل دير سانت كاترين اقيم مسجد منذ السنة 497 هجرية في عهد الخليفة الآمر بأحكام الله وتحفل الوثائق المحفوظة في الدير بإشارات الى قيام الرهبان بترميم المسجد تبرعاً منهم.
وكان في هذا المسجد مؤذن يتقاضى راتبه من الدير، كما كان رهبان يقدّمون للمسجد كل ما يحتاجه من زيت الوقود ومؤونة المؤذن.

وأخيراً دعوة من السعيد نفسه: "أتوجه الى المصريين، كي أحفزهم، أوقظهم، أدعوهم، ألحّ في دعوتهم الى فتح عيونهم، وافتتاح مسارات لبصيرتهم كي يدركوا حقيقة ما نحن فيه، وما نحن مقبلون عليه كي يفعلوا شيئاً من أجل ازاحة الحزن والإكتئاب عن القلب المصري المهدد بالتبدد، والإنشطار الى قلبين، كل منهما قد ينبض، ولكن من دون حياة، وقد يدق، ولكن من دون صدى".
... "فمصر يا اخواني تعيش زمن الجنون... وهو جنون محسوب ومخطط".
... "والجنون المخطط، جنون متأسلم، وهو من ثم يكتسي بستار يقيه من النقد ويحميه من الانتقاد".
"فقد نجح المتأسلمون في ان يفرضوا ظلهم البغيض على المناخ الفكري المصري، وان يخلطوا بين فكرهم بكل ما فيه من تخلف ورجعية وجنون، وبين الدين. ان اندفاع المتأسلمين في تطرفهم قادنا الى ما ينكر العقل انسانية الانسان، بل والى ما يثير العالم المتحضر كله ضدنا وضد الاسلام".


*موقع التيار التيار الوطني الحر المسيحي



*


----------



## اني بل (6 يناير 2011)

مصر دي ام الدنيا وست الكل 
مصر ثقافة قبل ما تكون تاريخ 
حضارة قبل ماتكون شعب بكافة فئاته وطوائفه ومذاهبه
علاقة مصر بسوريا علاقة قديمة وقت جمال عبد الناصر كانت وحدة قبل الاتفاقية 
كانوا واااحد ومازالوا شعبين لكن بقلب واحد وبنبض واحد 
تحيا مصر 
وتحيا فيكي العروبة ويحيا شعبك المعطاء المحب 
وابعد الرب الظلم عن كنائسك المقدسة يامصر الغاليةةة
تحياتي الك كليمووو
ولموضوعك الرائع


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
سلمت يدااك  كليموو​


----------



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2011)

*  شكراا جدا
موضوع رااااائع جدا
سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يناير 2011)

نتمنى تحقيق  امال المسيحين


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2011)

اني بل قال:


> مصر دي ام الدنيا وست الكل
> مصر ثقافة قبل ما تكون تاريخ
> حضارة قبل ماتكون شعب بكافة فئاته وطوائفه ومذاهبه
> علاقة مصر بسوريا علاقة قديمة وقت جمال عبد الناصر كانت وحدة قبل الاتفاقية
> ...



الرب يستر ويلطف بشعبه

مشكورة اني


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> سلمت يدااك  كليموو​






شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام الطفل يسوع معك 
​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2011)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام الطفل يسوع معك


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25

من الرب نطلب


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2011)

*مصر أم الدنيا

وفى مصر اللى يجوز أمى

أقوله: يا عمى

وكم كثيرين من قلنا لهم يا عمى

فمنذ سنة 525 قبل الميلاد

ونحن نقول للمحتل لمصر: يا عمى ​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مصر أم الدنيا
> 
> وفى مصر اللى يجوز أمى
> 
> ...


اخي صوت صارخ

ما فيش غير حلين

الاول الذي اوصانا اياه الرب 

ان نبشرهم نلقي كلمته بينهم

بواسطة التبشير والحوار

او نتسلح ونقاتلهم

بلبنان عندنا تجربة قوية 

الان بعد نزاع وقتل ودمار 

30 سنة ذهب ضحيتها  مئة الف مسيحي

رجعنا للبند الاول وقد نجح هذه المرة بشكل كبير
لاننا تعلمنا من اخطائنا..
الا وهو الحوار بمحبة كما علمنا 
كانت نتيجتها المئات كل شهر يتعمدون 

وعملنا دستور للتعايش..

كلٌ يمارس تقاليده وشعائره بحرية
والذي يؤمن اهلاً  والذي لا يسمع هو حر


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> اخي صوت صارخ
> 
> ما فيش غير حلين
> 
> ...



*هناك حل ثالث
وهو ما اتبعته كنيسة القرن الرابع, كنيسة عصر دقلديانوس
كنيسة عصر مارجرجس وابو سيفين والقديسة دميانه وغيرهم من كنيسة الشهداء

وهو أن نقول لعابد الأوثان أنه عابد أوثان*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2011)

هو نوع من انواع التبشير


----------



## red333 (8 يناير 2011)

*هناك حل ثالث
وهو ما اتبعته كنيسة القرن الرابع, كنيسة *
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*واين كانت كنيسة القرن الرابع  خلال القرن السابع*
*على اى حال الحكومة تقوم بالحل الثانى فى اقسام البوليس*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 يناير 2011)

red333 قال:


> *هناك حل ثالث*
> *وهو ما اتبعته كنيسة القرن الرابع, كنيسة *
> *------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *واين كانت كنيسة القرن الرابع خلال القرن السابع*
> *على اى حال الحكومة تقوم بالحل الثانى فى اقسام البوليس*


 
*كانت تحت حكم الغزو العربي في القرن السابع يا هذا...*​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (18 يناير 2011)

روووعة وجميل اوى 
شكرا كتيررر كليمووو 
على الموضوع الاكثر من 
الرائع وجميل جدا جدا 
(خروج 14:14 )
"الرب يقاتل عنكم 
وانتم تصمتون" 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## zama (18 يناير 2011)

ممتاز جداً و كلام منطقي أووووووووووي  ..


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2011)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> روووعة وجميل اوى
> شكرا كتيررر كليمووو
> على الموضوع الاكثر من
> الرائع وجميل جدا جدا
> ...






شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2011)

zama قال:


> ممتاز جداً و كلام منطقي أووووووووووي  ..




شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## كاري (26 يناير 2011)

لو كل الدنيا زالت مصر هى اللى تدوم مصر دى مش وطن مصر قلب بينبض جوة الضلوع هيعيش على طول يا رب تعيش وتدوم


----------



## kalimooo (27 يناير 2011)

كاررررررري

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## tamav maria (29 يناير 2011)

مصر فعلا ام الدنيا
بس ياخساره 
الحلو ما يكملش
ثانكس كليمو
للموضوع المميز


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2011)

نيتااااااااااااااااا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

